# Sci Fi Based 'Furry' Novel Series (Internet Based)



## HappityCat (Jan 2, 2010)

I recently had an idea to start an episodic-novel series over Deviant Art and Furaffinity.net 
   There would be sub-plots and main plots running through episodes and conjoining them. The setting would be aboard the ship 'Starship 777' one of now 978 'Union' Starships in the Milky Way Galaxy as it goes along it's travels, and missions, and focuses slightly on the ship's crew personal lives and issues. It would be loosely based on a mix of Star Trek and Star Wars. 
I'm only giving it the name furry because it's characters would be a mix of fictional species (made up by myself) and some anthropomorphic animals here on Earth. _No sexual content. _(I know, aww  )

Would this be something any of you would find interesting? Any suggestions? Questions, etc?


----------



## Atrak (Jan 2, 2010)

How would you narrate this? 3rd person omniscient? 3rd person limited? 1st person limited? If so, would you only narrate from the perspectives of humans, or would you also narrate as anthros? If you do narrate from the anthros' perspectives, you have the potential to make this furry in more than one way.

I see you want to do the plot/storylines like in Star Trek: TNG.


----------



## HappityCat (Jan 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> How would you narrate this? 3rd person omniscient? 3rd person limited? 1st person limited? If so, would you only narrate from the perspectives of humans, or would you also narrate as anthros? If you do narrate from the anthros' perspectives, you have the potential to make this furry in more than one way.
> 
> I see you want to do the plot/storylines like in Star Trek: TNG.




There are no humans, or if there are, they're the enemy race 
    It's 3rd person and focuses on the characters relevant to the story or the events relevant.


----------



## Atrak (Jan 3, 2010)

I see. So pretty much like the Star Trek way doing things. Well, if you have no humans (or at least don't have them in your plot much) then you're going to have to make this more furry than you're saying, or else it's going to be pointless to make them furry. They have to have some characteristics similar to the animals they share traits with.


----------



## Altamont (Jan 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Well, if you have no humans (or at least don't have them in your plot much) then you're going to have to make this more furry than you're saying, or else it's going to be pointless to make them furry. They have to have some characteristics similar to the animals they share traits with.


 
I agree with atrakaj; one of my favorite apsects of the fandom in general is the ability to go _beyond_ what human characters coupld provide in storytelling, by crafting people and cultures that amalgamate our human culture wuth out favorite aspects of the animal kingdom. If they're simply strange-looking creatures with basically human characteristics, they why not have them just be human?


----------



## Kindar (Jan 3, 2010)

if it's well written, and entertaining I will read it.

sayingthat it's a mix of Star trek and Star wars doesn't much since both series have had great stories and horrible ones.

the best thing to do is find youself a few beta readers. people who's oppinion you trust and then staert writing. letting them rread it so they can give you an idea of what they think of it.

but ultimately, write the story for yourself. tell the story YOU want to tell, regardless of what others might think and want. 

If you only write for others, you're never going to be happy with the end result, because there will alway be someone out there who hatres your stuff


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 3, 2010)

Honestly, this description is pretty generic and you really can't tell one way or another as to what kind of response it would get.


----------



## Atrak (Jan 3, 2010)

Kindar said:


> if it's well written, and entertaining I will read it.
> 
> sayingthat it's a mix of Star trek and Star wars doesn't much since both series have had great stories and horrible ones.
> 
> ...





AshleyAshes said:


> Honestly, this description is pretty generic and you really can't tell one way or another as to what kind of response it would get.




Both quite true. Also, you may want to enlist the help of another writer or two to help you plan it all out. Star Trek and Star Wars weren't written by any one man, although George Lucas did a good portion of the latter  .


----------



## Altamont (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree that some assistance from other writers could help flesh out the story, especially if it's episodic, whch could lead to a format that is very similar to a serialized drama, _a la_ Lost (which I love )


----------



## HappityCat (Jan 6, 2010)

Yup. This will be a novel series, not any kind of machinima/comic. So yah, if I can find the right people and things, I will consider other writers.

I'm trying to mix it in with various sci fi fiction, Mass Effect (the game), Star Wars, and Star Trek. But not so much parts to the episodes/films, more to do with the lore behind it. Which, in Star Wars and Trek, there is -alot- of. 

  The idea so far is (possibly) two short stories released per week or something. One novel focuses on a large military vessel and it's crew, while the other focuses on the civillians and a planet (maybe a space station) during a large intergalactic war. 

The thing I dislike about Star Trek was how it's stories and aliens generally appeared in one episode, and had little impact on the episode following, unless it was a 2 part episode. I intend to add alot more continuity, things that happen are related to either the main plot or smaller subplots that span up to around 4 short-stories.


----------



## Atrak (Jan 7, 2010)

HappyCat said:


> Yup. This will be a novel series, not any kind of machinima/comic. So yah, if I can find the right people and things, I will consider other writers.
> 
> I'm trying to mix it in with various sci fi fiction, Mass Effect (the game), Star Wars, and Star Trek. But not so much parts to the episodes/films, more to do with the lore behind it. Which, in Star Wars and Trek, there is -alot- of.
> 
> ...



Might I suggest that the ship and planet/station be on opposite sides of a war, and the stories you post will lead up to a climactic resolution when they meet?


----------



## GraemeLion (Jan 8, 2010)

Sounds interesting. I'm working on a similar type of project myself. 

I'd have been interested in yours, except you said the humans are the enemy.

I've read thousands of furry stories on websites like FA and DA.  I'm out of my quota for "humans being evil, furries being good."

Why does this happen this much in furry?  Can't humans be like everyone else?  A shade of gray?


----------



## GraemeLion (Jan 8, 2010)

Another thought would be.. in the Doctor Who fandom, we have people who write "seasons" and "arcs."

Generally, what happens is the "main writer" will write the opening one or two episodes, and the closing two or three episodes.  Then, he'll supply some kind of information about what shows are "filler" and do some editorial control on those shows to make sure they lead to a conclusion.

Granted, that's the "serial" form coming through there, where a season is a grander story. 

The episodic viewpoint shows that you can take shows in any order.


----------



## Atrak (Jan 8, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Another thought would be.. in the Doctor Who fandom, we have people who write "seasons" and "arcs."
> 
> *Generally, what happens is the "main writer" will write the opening one or two episodes, and the closing two or three episodes.  Then, he'll supply some kind of information about what shows are "filler" and do some editorial control on those shows to make sure they lead to a conclusion.
> *
> ...



It would be interesting for the main writer to do the first and last couple, and let different writers write the rest of them with only a basic outline.


----------

